# Sadist, Masochist Or a Sadomasochist?



## Snickers (Jul 9, 2008)

So, what are you? Sadist? Masochist? Or a Sadomasochist?

Me, personally im both, i love to manipulate, dominate and destroy/hurt the innocent and pure but I also love to be the pure innocent thing, be dominated..to be raped..to be controlled and manipulated...Im not into the average or ideal level, im on both end of the extremes

Mmmmm..Whats yours people?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 9, 2008)

D:


----------



## Nylak (Jul 9, 2008)

*wiggles fingers*  Masochist up in here.  >_>  's my gf's fault.


----------



## Yggd (Jul 9, 2008)

Definitely a masochist. While I have no problem dominating someone, the level of pleasure I get from _being_ dominated is vastly higher and applies to pretty much any conceivable form.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 9, 2008)

For me, nethire.


----------



## Monak (Jul 9, 2008)

Masochist.  I have a few masochistic likings , whips , candle wax , spankings.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 9, 2008)

neather for me


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadomasoochist FTW^^


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

<< sadist......wow, not many of me here yet


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadist, though I might have some masochistic tendencies in there somewhere, should I ever get the chance to find out. I'm not a sadist in a sexual way though, it's just fun. Dunno if that still counts.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadist.


Inflicting suffering upon humans is just so....

Exquisite.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 9, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> << sadist......wow, not many of me here yet



lol, then 3 in 3 minutes.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 9, 2008)

_I'm a lite Sadist... Its a hunter/prey thing for me...
_


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

"lolwut" D: i'm thinking none at this point in time i don't mind dominating a little bit though hehe


----------



## Thatch (Jul 9, 2008)

A bit of both to tell the truth, but not in a sexual way, or at least I won't know until I try. More of a sadist though

BTW, very interesting topic XD


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2008)

Neither. Some might make the argument that I'm a bit of an emotional sadist, though.

/But only towards stupid people.


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2008)

I enjoy both.  This makes for an interesting life.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 9, 2008)

im in both too. lol but only to a certain limit... you know. lol have a safeword


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

as the submissive type, i think i am masochist.  but maybe a bit of sadist in there somewhere.  I like messing with the minds of people who annoy me >:3


----------



## ExTo (Jul 9, 2008)

Neither, and I'll be frank - sadism scares me. I know there's a line between fantasy and reality, but I get scared nonetheless.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

^^; *scratches behind her head* Uh... I'm more masochistic than sadist...


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> im in both too. lol but only to a certain limit... you know. lol have a safeword



that's how I am, too~


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 9, 2008)

General evil bastard. Not so much a sadist, but very much dominant. More into restraints, dehumanising and general psychological freakouts then sticking needles through peoples bollocks. Although I suppose if I was ever with someone who wanted seven shades kicked out of them, it wouldn't bother me too much to do it.


----------



## Erro (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha, I selected Sadomasochist. I'm primarily a sadist dom, have been since I discovered the world of bdsm. I have a bit of a masochistic streak to me too, though its quite dominant in itself. The last party I was at I ripped my belt off and threw it in someones lap, bending over in front of them and demanding they hit me with it xD.
One of the more intersting bits of my career is being a bondage model, which I very much enjoy. One of the few times I will allow myself to present the image of submission, but its very satisfying work.
Just for shits and giggles http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u236/erro_shadowpaw/normal_tyler30.jpg NSFW pic from work. Nothin showin, its safe to look at, just might not want your boss seeing it 
Its a general lifestyle for me, I think. I've had an account on Collarme.com since I turned 18, and spent 6 months roleplaying in furcadia as the master trainer of a slave guild. I think I can safetly say I greatly enjoy it ^_^.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

It all depends on my current mood... <(._.)>


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 10, 2008)

You don't even know what sadomasochism means.


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

Pain and pleasure are the same damn thing , just at opposite ends of the spectrum


----------



## xKagex (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm both to some extent. although a bit more to the sadist side.
I'm far from being violent about it, but having that dominating power over someone is quite (as someone else had put it) "Exquisite"
at the same time, I enjoy having someone take control over me. they can take it further than I would if I was in control, I simply allow more to occur, but i still have a point where if I can stop it, i will.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Neither, and I'll be frank - sadism scares me. I know there's a line between fantasy and reality, but I get scared nonetheless.



very true, I've met some folks who were scary into it. like talking about snuff and everything. bt I really think it depends on teh kinda sadist you're talking about. in my exerience theres three of them. ones that enjoy the control, ones that enjoy humiliating folks (making them do odd acts in public like going nude) and ones that just really do enjoy someone elses pain. I think most sadist actully fall into the first two catagories since they overlap to an extent.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a furry.


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm a furry.



LMFAO , I pray that was meant to be funny


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 10, 2008)

Monak said:


> LMFAO , I pray that was meant to be funny


Hey.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

why are there so few sadist in teh polls?.......come on guys.....we can do better. Start beating up on teh masochists till they vote for us!!!


----------



## Erro (Jul 10, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> You don't even know what sadomasochism means.


I think you should make a point to label those you are directing the comment at.


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 10, 2008)

Erro said:


> Its a general lifestyle for me, I think. I've had an account on Collarme.com since I turned 18, and spent 6 months roleplaying in furcadia as the master trainer of a slave guild. I think I can safetly say I greatly enjoy it ^_^.



Only just joined Collarme, but been on the UK's big BDSM network (Informed Concent) for a few years. Met one or two interesting people through it. Problem is, living in the arse end of nowhere there isn't really much of a scene here at all... If I want some ass action, let alone ass action with freaky extras, I have to head upcountry.


----------



## Erro (Jul 10, 2008)

Breanainn said:


> Only just joined Collarme, but been on the UK's big BDSM network (Informed Concent) for a few years. Met one or two interesting people through it. Problem is, living in the arse end of nowhere there isn't really much of a scene here at all... If I want some ass action, let alone ass action with freaky extras, I have to head upcountry.


Well, I lived 20 minutes from one of the major cities in NY, and Rochester is known for having a gigantic gay community. One of the bars I used to hang out at (even though I wasn't supposed to) was a gay leather bar. Now... mind you, just cause it was there, doesn't mean I got any. I'm a bit more picky than that ^_~


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

*pours candle wax down my forearms* SHIT YA! mmmmmmmmmmm thats the stuff.


----------



## Erro (Jul 10, 2008)

Monak said:


> *pours candle wax down my forearms* SHIT YA! mmmmmmmmmmm thats the stuff.


Remind me, I will dig up pics from the last party when we tied one of the guys down and covered him in hot candle wax


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

Erro said:


> Remind me, I will dig up pics from the last party when we tied one of the guys down and covered him in hot candle wax



I can handle wax on any part of me but my hooha , thats just too sensitive.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

Monak said:


> I can handle wax on any part of me but my hooha , thats just too sensitive.


 i actually have a japanese playboy lol i found it a looooong time ago the oly reason why i keep it is b/c 1 pic it has a man hanging by chainsvand a chain wraped around his "hoo-hah" and she is stping on his stomack making the chain pull on it lol the expession on he guys face is prieless


----------



## net-cat (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm going with "neither," but you could probably make a case for sadism.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 10, 2008)

Bah, I've got a bit of a sadistic tendency.  It feels so good to do bad things, but then I'm wracked with guilt afterward. So, I just suppress the tendencies.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Erro said:


> I think you should make a point to label those you are directing the comment at.


If there is no quote tag present, you should naturally assume I am talking to the original poster.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 10, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> If there is no quote tag present, you should naturally assume I am talking to the original poster.


Me?
http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=sadomasochism
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sadomasochism
It is both the pleasure/interest of sadism and masochism in one. That being in which was I was talking about being "Both" in my starter post, it doesnt just have to apply in the bedroom or as roleplay yep, hell doesn't have to apply to physical pain either.

And great people, good numbers besides the lack of sadists :<


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

Snickers said:


> So, what are you? Sadist? Masochist? Or a Sadomasochist?
> 
> Me, personally im both, i love to manipulate, dominate and destroy/hurt the innocent and pure but I also love to be the pure innocent thing, be dominated..to be raped..to be controlled and manipulated...Im not into the average or ideal level, im on both end of the extremes
> 
> Mmmmm..Whats yours people?


I agreee I am both too I love the feelign of being in control of someone else when we play, also I love to let them have there way with me and abuse me to no end. Its so much more fun that way ^^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 14, 2010)

Neither; I just get turned on seeing masochistic anthros and such, not experiencing it. I have a low tolerance for pain as it is, anyway, lol.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't believe no one has told the OP not to make Fuzzy Alien-type polls anymore.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Monak said:


> Pain and pleasure are the same damn thing , just at opposite ends of the spectrum


 That's like saying that all colors are the same just because they're all electromagnetic radiation or that hot is the same as cold. Don't be dumb.


----------



## J peth (Jun 14, 2010)

I R both


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I can't believe no one has told the OP not to make Fuzzy Alien-type polls anymore.


 
Date. Look at it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a necromancer masochist


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Date. Look at it.


 
Oshi-


----------

